# Bad Day- I lost my Grandma who was very special



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2011)

Normally I do not post personal things like this but I having a tough time and need to share with friends.  Since I consider y'all my friends I hope you don't mind.

My Grandma died yesterday.  She was 86 years old and had lots of health problems.  So it is not a really sad thing for her, her suffering is over and she is with my Granddaddy, who died last April. 

I didn't go to work today because I keep crying uncontrollably when I think about her.  I feel selfish because I am not crying for her, I my crying for my loss.  

She was a wonderful woman who despite having delicate health her entire life (she survived polio and Tuberculosis as a teenager, was a 2 time breast cancer survivor and had diabetes for the last 20 years) she always took care of her family.  She put everyone's needs first and gave unconditional love to all.  

My Granddaddy was a wild one who taught me how to follow my dreams and never give up, Grandma kept me grounded and taught me how to make those dreams come true.  Granddaddy lived for today and Grandma took care of tomorrow.  

I miss them both so much.

http://www.sympathytree.com/bettyfritz1925/


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know it hurts bad.


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

I am so sorry.  It's been 10 years since my grandmother passed away and I still think about her all the time.  My deepest sympathies!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I don't think it's selfish to mourn the loss of a loved one, it just part of the grieving process. It's still a rough thing to go through.


----------

